# What area do you hunt by?



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

what areas of the state do you hunt in.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

do any of you looking at this hunt in or by mcleod county


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

yes!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

From Minn, West, South of Canada, North of SD, and East of Mt.

I guess I might go into Minn. this year. I wanna scratch some bands!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:gag:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> :gag:


ditto that!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

.........bad thread to make


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I generally hunt in this area.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I hunt arguebaly the goose capital on the USA, Northern Illinois


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Im a big fan of Pembina for Pheasants


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Im a big fan of Pembina for Pheasants


Damn.....the word is out.......


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

It is out now, Where did that even come from??


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> I generally hunt in this area.


There you go, helping out the Escouters again.... Jerk, everyone is going to pile into MY hunting spots now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

goosehunternd said:


> It is out now, Where did that even come from??


It may have started earlier than this, but a few years ago on the site we were joking about Pembina as being basically the hottest spot for any type of hunting you were willing to do. People as they always do were always looking for the "hot spot" and it came about. It just kept escalating and is now just an inside joke type of thing.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I hunt around Rochester. :evil:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

WAY WAY WAY away from the midwest like down in like mexico and New York and Airizona and way down there and stuff. HA just kidding I agree with porkchop and diver_sniper!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I hunt all the internet scouting spots!!! Mainly in the frozen tundra in the December-March months, then i go hunt cuba waterfowl with Fidel September-November!

Oh, and March through September I work!


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

the goose capitol of the world is where i hunt :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, I like to hunt in fields or water. But really I hunt in MN. The birds are so thick, you can hardly see them.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cudda25 said:


> the goose capitol of the world is where i hunt :lol:


Where r u claiming that is?


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

central to northern illinois...actually went fishin yesterday and could casted and got some...theyre all over the gravel pits, fields, rivers...its awesome :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The best goose hunting in the state is right around Medora! THEY LOVE IT EVERYONE NEEDS TO GO THERE NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

best goose hunting in the whole u.s. is in downtown new york city. thats where i hunt


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

central minnesota


----------

